# A few ties from this morning



## River Hooligans (Dec 26, 2012)

Put in a little time on the vise this morning...


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Pretty neat ties......That white zonker minnow in the 3rd picture looks like the "Great White Sailfish"


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

+1 on pretty work.
Thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------

